# first build gaming rig feedback please



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

trying to build a mid level gaming rig

Antec Performance One P180 Silver cold rolled steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail ($114.99)

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610 EPS12V EPS12V 610W Continuous @ 40°C Power Supply - Retail ($119.99)

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory ($44.99)

ABIT IP35 Pro LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail ($179.99)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E6600 - Retail ($234.99)

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail($249.99)


----------



## jblake13 (Jan 15, 2008)

this some info from nvidia on the power supplies from the website
"High-End SLI PC*:
Minimum of 500-600W Power Supply with a minimum of +12V @ 30A for all PC components."

and the rest looks good to me, ofcorse im not a teck

and i also would like some input on my Sli system

i have an Foxconn/winfast mobo
AMD Athlon x2 3800+ dual core 
2x Gforse 8500 gts runing in sli
600 watt psu
1 gig ddr 3200 400 mhz ram 
2x WD 160 IDE hdds

at first i didnt no about this mobo and there were a lot of bad revirws for it, but once i got it working it hasent given me any problems and its fast to 
there is one little problem im having and its with my wierless mouse and keyboard, they hook to a usb on the computer and the light on the sending unit flashes on and off once every 30 secs or so, sometiles its longer before it happends, wile this happening the mouse and keyboard lose power or siginal , i juset replaced the batteries in both this morning so i dont think its that i have installed all the drivers for them aswell
thx for help in advance


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Darkstar that build looks good to me. I would just suggest changing the powersupply to this one.

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

I think its like $139.99.


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

one question, the 8800 is pci 2.0 and a review for the mother board said its pci slots are not 2.0 compatible. what is a good board that will work well with the 8800? really i just want to play crysis with the settings on high with out any slow down during intense parts. any suggestions on a set up that will achieve this?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i think that the pc power and colling is better then the ocz ( you should get like 22-25 fps on high at a 1600x1200 res


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

What is a good motherboard to go with the 8800gt?


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

and the e6600


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

First I would change the E6600 to the E6750 which is now cheaper and in fact faster (Intel wants its customers to move to its 1333MHz FSB from its slower 1066MHz FSB which I would have no problem with since it gives a significant speed boost).

The IP35 Pro is a good board but it is too expensive for its build quality and features. You could get a board like the Gigabyte P35-DS4 for a little less.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128064

I also agree that the PC Power & Cooling 610W will be better than the OCZ 700W because the PC Power & Cooling unit actually has a PEP (peak power output) of I think it was 690W. It also has a single unified rail (EPS12V spec) and a higher efficiency.


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

How is this board,

ASUS P5N-T Deluxe Core 2 Quad Socket 775 1333MHz ATX Motherboard 

I wanted a sli board so i can upgrade in the future this one seemed like a good choice.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is an excellent board there.


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

ok after some considerationi have changed my build to this

Motherboard - ASUS P5N-T Deluxe Core 2 Quad Socket 775 1333MHz ATX 

Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core 

Video Card - GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported 

Power Supply - PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Black) EPS12V 750W 

Memory - OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1150 (PC2 9200) 

I was thinking of upgrading to a Q9xxx 45nm when they come out.

As for the video card I'm not sure if I should get the 8800gts and then another later or get like a gtx an get 2 more later on. any feedback on this?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i would get the g92 gts its way cheaper and = or greater the proformance.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

wow, is 750W really necessary for something like this? that's a whopping amount for only a dual-core system (high end as it is). Most preconfigured quad-core systems only come with 400-500W PSU's. also: i heard the new 8800GT is cheaper AND performs better than the GTS, even the 640MB one.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yep it is =), actually he could get by with his 610 but if hes going to sli soon he will need the 750 watt


----------



## G3tTeCh[help]% (Sep 15, 2007)

Well.I have the ASUS striker exstream and for 300 bucks it is the best for the money.I would suggest getting the striker exstream.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The P5N-T has the newer 780i chipset, so I would go with that. Also, don't spend that much money on RAM, it is completely unnecessary. Go with some good DDR2 800MHz PC6400 RAM with 4-4-4-12 timings for less than $100.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> yep it is =), actually he could get by with his 610 but if hes going to sli soon he will need the 750 watt


well, if he's sli'ing, then yes. i suppose store-bought computers aren't really meant for upgrading. and my 500W works fine, even with overclocking (the RAM and Video are kind of low-end though). (the calculator said 430W for my setup, but i got 500 as a contingency "cushion").


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

TheMatt said:


> The P5N-T has the newer 780i chipset, so I would go with that. Also, don't spend that much money on RAM, it is completely unnecessary. Go with some good DDR2 800MHz PC6400 RAM with 4-4-4-12 timings for less than $100.


What would be good RAM to go with I'm not too concerned with money just that it is good quality, good performance. (and looks  )


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

These will be good high end sticks:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565

And these are good if you want fancy heatpipes:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227231


----------



## darkstar99 (Jan 16, 2008)

cool thanks

In your opinion what would you need to max out on crysis? like a extreme quad core 4gigs of Ram and three 8800 ultras.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The video card will be the most important, but 2GB of RAM will be enough. In this day and age the video card will go about 80% toward determining your performance in games like Crysis as long as you have reasonable specs for the rest like a Core 2 processor and 2GB of RAM.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't buy it yet. The new E8400 just came out for that same price!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037&Tpk=E8400


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Nice find. Just remember you will need an nVidia 7xx or Intel P35/G33/X38/Q35 chipset to support the Wolfdale or Yorksfield processors.


----------

